

Ask YC: What if you would have classifieds site with 6K visits daily? - ahold

Guys, if you would have classifieds (abroad topics,not niche) site with 6K visits daily what other site would you build for these users to keep them in your sandbox?? What kind of site could be interesting for them? I'm really sorry, they are going elsewhere ...
======
matts
Can you provide more detail? What sort of classifieds? Where are they going?

------
andyn
Have you asked them?

